# Game: Corrupt-A-Wish



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 8, 2006)

I saw this on another forum.  One person states one wish.  The next person grants that wish, but includes a clause with the wish they granted.  They then state a wish of their own.

Example:

me: I wish I were 2 inches taller.
you: Granted, but only because your forehead is 2 inches bigger.

I'll start.

I wish I could sing.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, but only like William Hung.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, but you fly as high as Icarus. :lmao:

I wish I could sleep.


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Granted, but you fly as high as Icarus. :lmao:
> 
> I wish I could sleep.



Granted, but you'll only wake if the prince kisses you.  

I wish I had new furniture.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, but it will have several holes and worms will grow inside.

I wish I had more money.


----------



## morydd (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted: Unfortunately the money is all in marked bills that have recently gone missing from the local bank.

I wish I had a better job.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> I wish I had a better job.


Granted, you've been fired so this can happen.

I wish I was smarter with numbers.


----------



## Chase (Dec 8, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Granted, you've been fired so this can happen.
> 
> I wish I was smarter with numbers.



Granted: But, unfortunately, you're only smarter with two numbers. 1 and 0. Hey, at least you're a pro at binary! 

I wish I was all-knowing!


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted: but you will be all-knowing in the field of pin head polishing

I wish I had cat.


----------



## morydd (Dec 8, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Granted, you've been fired so this can happen.


I thought it was supposed to be something negative. 



			
				BoblyBill said:
			
		

> I wish I had cat.



Granted: The buldozers will be parked on your lawn, driveway, street, etc. for the next several months.

I wish I could eat crunchy food.


----------



## mintlixx (Dec 8, 2006)

granted; but your crunchy food will will scratch your mouth 
I wish I could see the world


----------



## Puscas (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, but the world can no longer see you


I wish I had unlimited access to coffee and apple pie








pascal


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2006)

Puscas said:
			
		

> Granted, but the world can no longer see you
> 
> 
> I wish I had unlimited access to coffee and apple pie
> ...



You wish is my command, but that is the only thing you can eat and drink for the rest of your life.  

I'm hungry, and wish I had something to eat for lunch.


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted: But they are only serving poison ivy suprise

I wish I could play the guitar better


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted: But everytime you touch a gutar, the strings will all break

I wish I could find a nice Christmas Gift for my wife


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 8, 2006)

SpeedTrap said:
			
		

> Granted: But everytime you touch a gutar, the strings will all break
> 
> I wish I could find a nice Christmas Gift for my wife


 
I'm not touching that one... lol


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 8, 2006)

SpeedTrap said:
			
		

> Granted: But everytime you touch a gutar, the strings will all break
> 
> I wish I could find a nice Christmas Gift for my wife


Granted...but is becoming a slave really a good idea?

I wish I was in an orchestra


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Granted...but is becoming a slave really a good idea?
> 
> I wish I was in an orchestra




Granted, however your clarinet is now filled with play-doh. 

I wish it were summer.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 8, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Granted, however your clarinet is now filled with play-doh.
> 
> I wish it were summer.


Granted, but summer is now 15 F and snowy

I wish my watch had a second hand.


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Granted, but summer is now 15 F and snowy
> 
> I wish my watch had a second hand.



Granted, but you had to lose your real hand in order to create a second hand.  

I wish I could get a pay raise at my job.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 8, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Granted, but you had to lose your real hand in order to create a second hand.
> 
> I wish I could get a pay raise at my job.


Granted...How much Monopoly Money do you want?

I wish someone could beat me at monopoly.


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Granted...How much Monopoly Money do you want?
> 
> I wish someone could beat me at monopoly.



Granted...however Monopoly is no longer a game, but rather real life.  You're in jail, and owe the bank $132,689.


I wish there were 28 hours in the day.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted: But you work day has been extended to 27 hours a day
I wish my iPod had better songs on it.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 8, 2006)

granted, but the volume is stuck on "1".

I wish I wasn't at work right now.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted: You have just been fired for inappropriate use of company recourses.

I wish for peace on earth.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 8, 2006)

SpeedTrap said:
			
		

> Granted: You have just been fired for inappropriate use of company recourses.
> 
> I wish for peace on earth.


Granted, but now Mars is attacking.

I wish it wasn't so cold here.


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Granted, but now Mars is attacking.
> 
> I wish it wasn't so cold here.



Granted, it's now 72 degrees in Baltimore....but it doesn't matter, because you're in Siberia.  


I wish I could have steak for dinner tonight.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, but it isn't cooked.

I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## mintlixx (Dec 8, 2006)

Your wish is my command but you will have to work ten days in a row 


I wish I could have a piece of mint chocolate 

...................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chocolate.................


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, however that chocolate is moldy.

I wish I had some pizza.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, but it has every topping you hate on it.


I wish I had a bigger TV


----------



## mintlixx (Dec 8, 2006)

granted but the only channel you get is the golf channel


I wish it was 8pm now lol


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted:  But now you are floating in the Atlantic Ocean Alone

I wish my car was nicer


----------



## mintlixx (Dec 8, 2006)

granted but you can only drive it in your drive way



I wish I had a piece of gum


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, but it has already been chewed.

I wish we had some snow.


----------



## morydd (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted: 14 feet fall in the next 24 hours.

I wish my stock would go up.


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 8, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> Granted: 14 feet fall in the next 24 hours.


 

And that is bad...?  OK just good for me...

Granted: but only after you sold it.

I wish I had a digital SLR.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 8, 2006)

Granted, but it only lets you take self portraits




I wish I could see my two cats in Europe again





pascal


----------



## zombiekilla (Dec 9, 2006)

Granted but there rabid!!

I wish someone would buy me a nintendo ds lite for christmas:heart::heart:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 9, 2006)

zombiekilla said:
			
		

> Granted but they're rabid!!
> 
> I wish someone would buy me a nintendo ds lite for christmas:heart::heart:


Granted, but suddenlt it starts oozing blood

I wish I didn't have to go to class on a Saturday


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 9, 2006)

Granted, but you will have to attend class every day for a month.

I wish all my chores were already done.


----------



## mintlixx (Dec 9, 2006)

Granted but you will have to do it yourself


I wish I could have a pony


----------



## Puscas (Dec 9, 2006)

Granted, but it cannot leave your bathroom





I wish one of my pictures ends up in a museum






pascal


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 9, 2006)

Pony granted, but it's in the Museum of Terrible Art.

I wish I didn't have to do laundry.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 9, 2006)

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> Pony granted, but it's in the Museum of Terrible Art.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to do laundry.



man, the pony-wish got granted twice! Hahaha...


Okay, you're laundry-wish is granted, but you have to walk around naked for the rest of your live.




I wish I had a perfectly restored VW Beetle (say, from the 50's or 60's)





pascal


----------



## midget patrol (Dec 9, 2006)

Granted, Pascal, but only you can see it.

I wish my body wasn't falling apart.


----------



## morydd (Dec 10, 2006)

Granted, no longer falling, now fallen.

I wish I wasn't out of strawberry fanta.


----------



## midget patrol (Dec 10, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> Granted, no longer falling, now fallen.
> 
> I wish I wasn't out of strawberry fanta.


Granted, but you can't get it open.

I wish for an end to hunger.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 10, 2006)

Granted, there are now enough sardines to sustain the world forever.

I wish my knees weren't so bad.


----------



## midget patrol (Dec 10, 2006)

Granted, but now your legs are where your arms should be and vice versa.

I wish it would snow.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 10, 2006)

midget patrol said:
			
		

> Granted, but now your legs are where your arms should be and vice versa.
> 
> I wish it would snow.


Granted.  The landscape is now covered in fresh, yellow snow.

I wish it WOULDN'T snow.


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 10, 2006)

Granted, but now it's raining frogs.

I wish I had some seafood.


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2006)

Granted: but now you're allergic to seafood.

I wish my computer wasn't broken.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 10, 2006)

Granted, but now you have no fingers.

I wish I didn't have school tomorrow.


----------



## DLozada (Dec 10, 2006)

granted- but you'll have to erase everything you've already learned.

i wish i could get more sleep.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 10, 2006)

Granted, but you'll be having nightmares all the time.



I wish I could make money doing nothing




pascal


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 10, 2006)

Puscas said:
			
		

> Granted, but you'll be having nightmares all the time.
> 
> I wish I could make money doing nothing
> 
> pascal


 
Granted. But the police and bank will come knocking on your door in 3.2 seconds.

I wish it was Christmas break already!


----------



## DLozada (Dec 10, 2006)

granted- but you'll never have another break again.

i wish i had a bigger house.


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 10, 2006)

DLozada said:
			
		

> granted- but you'll never have another break again.
> 
> i wish i had a bigger house.


 
Granted - but it will only be the 'out'house

I wish there was more sunlight.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 10, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Granted - but it will only be the 'out'house
> 
> I wish there was more sunlight.




Granted, but now you suffer from porphyria.



I wish I lived at the beach.





pascal


----------



## CMan (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted, but at the beach, the temperature is 30 and it snows.

I wish I had more lenses. :mrgreen:


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted, but they are stained and stratched.

I wish I had more movies to watch, for free.


----------



## morydd (Dec 11, 2006)

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> I wish I had more movies to watch, for free.



Granted. Of course you have no control over what movies, and you _have_ to watch them a la Clockwork Orange

I wish I didn't have to clean the apartment today.


----------



## CMan (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted, but you have to clean your neighbors apartment.

I wish I didn't have to do the dishes.


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted,but now you have to wash the cat.

I wish I had a good book to read.


----------



## skyonfire (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted, but half of the pages are ripped out..

I wish I had a new car.


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted: but it doens't come with any motor or seats.

I wish I knew whether or not my new job offer will except me or not.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 11, 2006)

BoblyBill said:
			
		

> Granted: but it doens't come with any motor or seats.


AhH, so it's a Hyundai! 



			
				BoblyBill said:
			
		

> I wish I knew whether or not my new job offer will except me or not.


Granted, but your new job is bathroom sanitation and tasting.

I wish i wasn't so tired...


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 11, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Granted, but your new job is bathroom sanitation and tasting.
> 
> I wish i wasn't so tired...


 
Hey, I resemble that remark:lmao: 

Granted: but you'll never sleep again

I wish I didn't have to clean my desk.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted, but you no longer have a desk to clean!

I wish my homework was done.


----------



## CMan (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted, but you get quadruple the work tomorrow. 

I wish it would snow.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted, but it will be 94 tomorrow and it will all melt.

I wish I wasn't bored.


----------



## CMan (Dec 11, 2006)

Granted, but to counteract that boredom, you will receive even more homework. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 12, 2006)

You forgot to add a wish.


----------



## Shakka Brah (Dec 12, 2006)

I wish CMan didnt kill thread, then leave a mocking smile


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2006)

Shakka Brah said:
			
		

> I wish CMan didnt kill thread, then leave a mocking smile



Granted, but Corry got fed up and locked the thread instead. 


I wish I wasn't getting sick.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Granted, but Corry got fed up and locked the thread instead.
> 
> 
> I wish I wasn't getting sick.


Granted.  You're dead.

I wish my semester was over


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Granted.  You're dead.
> 
> I wish my semester was over



Granted, but now you're enjoying cocktails with friends in Chase's hot tub...


...er....wait a sec....


I wish the fog would stick around so I can get more pictures.


----------



## Nurd (Dec 12, 2006)

granted, but every time you try to put your pictures on your PC, it crashes.

I wish I could have more excitement in life.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 12, 2006)

Nurd said:
			
		

> granted, but every time you try to put your pictures on your PC, it crashes.
> 
> I wish I could have more excitement in life.


granted, you're base jumping into a meat grinder.

I wish I had more beer.


----------



## midget patrol (Dec 12, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> granted, you're base jumping into a meat grinder.
> 
> I wish I had more beer.


Granted, but it has zero alcohol.

I wish penguins could fly.


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 12, 2006)

granted you would hit them with your car, and they would get stuck in your ears.

i wish i had a waffle


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 12, 2006)

midget patrol said:
			
		

> Granted, but it has zero alcohol.


could be worse...you could have said it was Budweiser...(Not Budvar for those Czechs keeping score)



			
				newrmdmike said:
			
		

> granted you would hit them with your car, and they would get stuck in your ears.
> 
> i wish i had a waffle


One tuna waffle coming right up

I wish my dog didn't have ADD...


----------



## CMan (Dec 12, 2006)

Granted, but now your cat has it.

Uh...

I wish it was clear and a full moon again.


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 13, 2006)

Granted,but now you're a werewolf.

I wish I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 13, 2006)

granted, but now your a work-a-holic who can't rest!

I wish I had gotten up in time to study for my final this morning.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 13, 2006)

Granted, but the final was yesterday


I wish I wasn't bald


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 13, 2006)

Granted,but instead of hair you now have feathers on your head.

I wish I had a better tripod.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 13, 2006)

Granted, but it comes from a sex-shop

I wish I had a job at National Geographic


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 13, 2006)

aaaand we're back to bathroom sanitation and tasting (this time for National Geographic)

I wish my excerpt class were over.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 14, 2006)

Granted. Next class: bathroom sanitation and tasting. 1 hr theory, 3 hr practice.

I wish I had the self control to stop posting silly messages and go back to work!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 14, 2006)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:
			
		

> Granted. Next class: bathroom sanitation and tasting. 1 hr theory, 3 hr practice.
> 
> I wish I had the self control to stop posting silly messages and go back to work!


Granted...back to tasting.  How's it going anyway! 

I wish my room would clean itself


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Granted...back to tasting.  How's it going anyway!
> 
> I wish my room would clean itself




Granted, however your room is quite upset with you for making it clean itself, and has left a small deposit of fish eggs somewhere where you'll never find it, but you'll always smell it.  

I wish my dog could take herself out.


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 14, 2006)

I always seem to post at the same time as you core_17

Granted but in teaching her how to let herselft out she has forgotten that the house is not a bathroom .

I wish my Camera would get here faster.



> I always seem to post at the same time as you core_17


 
edit: but I'm always to slow


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 14, 2006)

Granted, but with all the rushing, it's been thrown around and dropped. Hope you like jigsaw puzzles.

I wish I had unlimited access to good tasting coffee


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 14, 2006)

Granted,but you have to drink it 24/7.

I wish I wasn't sick.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 14, 2006)

Mainiac said:
			
		

> Granted,but you have to drink it 24/7.


 
How is that bad?



> I wish I wasn't sick.


 
Granted, you are dead.

I wish my back did not hurt.


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 14, 2006)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:
			
		

> How is that bad?


 I would consider that bad, not being a big fan of coffe myself.

Granted,but now you have no back.

I wish I had a robot to clean up the kitchen.


----------



## morydd (Dec 14, 2006)

Granted, but then the robot continues to clean until your whole home is sterilized. Any time you touch something, the robot is there cleaning. Then it decides to clean you...

I wish my cat was less annoying.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 14, 2006)

Granted, but now you are highly allergic to cats.  

I wish the "check engine" light wasn't on in my car.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 14, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> Granted, but now you are highly allergic to cats.
> 
> I wish the "check engine" light wasn't on in my car.


Granted, but now it says "Replace engine"

I wish it was Christmas!


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 15, 2006)

granted but the power went out because of 14ft of snow which cause your water main to break flooding your house and presents.  Man that was depressing... I have to get a tissue after writing that one...

Anyways... I wish I was playing volleyball right now.


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 15, 2006)

Granted,but you just sprained your wrist playing.

I wish I had some ideas for gifts.


----------



## morydd (Dec 15, 2006)

Granted... too bad they're all ideas for gifts for people you don't like.

I wish I could afford my digital camera.


----------



## bryanwhite (Dec 16, 2006)

Granted:







I wish I could afford a complete portrait studio.


----------

